

LinkedIn Means Business With New Application Platform - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/28/linkedin-means-business-with-new-application-platform/

======
qhoxie
Official blog post: <http://blog.linkedin.com/blog/2008/10/announcing-
appl.html>

------
markbao
Hopefully LinkedIn keeps the quality of the apps at a high point. Not doubting
that they will.

------
perezd
I am very excited about this platform, can't wait to see what the development
process is like!

------
stillmotion
Anyone have ideas of what could be on this platform?

